# Need seasoning suggestions ground venison log



## BC Buck (Jun 8, 2019)

Guy I use to work with would make mini 2"X 6" seasoned logs then smoke them. Everyone at work really enjoyed so I thought Id give a try. I have some jerky seasoning but would like to try couple different recipes. Also what internal temp should I finish them at.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'd look up any recipe for fatties or bacon bombs on here and go from there! Venison being so lean, i would grind up some bacon ends and mix with then smoke. But for seasoning i love both famous Daves rib rub or Everglades cactus dust, even killer hogs rub would be good. If you wanna make your own rub, just search this forum and I'd imagine you'll find a couple recipes worthy of use


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2019)

Search Lebanon Sweet Bologna. Deer Processors make it by the Ton throughout central PA...JJ


----------

